
I acted as a man to get work – until I was accused of rape - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-39705424
======
brudgers
currently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14340871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14340871)

